
Ask HN: Change job after short time? - tajobq
I recently accepted a new job in a small startup and after arriving I found that their focus had shifted some since the interview. In their view, they are focusing on a different (related) detail while the &#x27;big picture&#x27; goal is moved further down the timeline. Otherwise the company and people are good, I&#x27;m just disappointed because i&#x27;m not doing what I expected.<p>Then by coincidence I got a call from another company that is doing very much what I want to be doing. It&#x27;s an amazing offer and I&#x27;d love to work there, but I feel an obligation to the current company.<p>Is there an obligation to stick it out for a year (or some other amount of time)? I feel like I&#x27;m already counting the days until I can jump ship. I&#x27;ve never stayed less than ~3 years at a job before this one. The other is offer is just too perfect for my personal career goals that I would be willing to break norms in this case.<p>Happy to hear some other feedback.
======
chrisbennet
In much the same way that a startup can “pivot” away from their origin focus,
you can pivot to another company. This is _business_ ; you are no more
obligated to keep working for them than they were obligated to keep the
business model that made you want to work there.

